# What is the best 7.2 receiver?



## AudioVideoFanatic (Aug 31, 2013)

Team,

I am busily preparing for the construction of my new finished basement which includes a home theater room measuring 21 x 20. What is the best home theater receiver for my application? I am going with all Klipsch reference speakers excluding the 2 subwoofers, which are SVS PB13 - Ultras. I am not sure what information you may need. In installing the prewire, I plan on wiring for a second and perhaps a third area.

Thanks,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a loaded question that will get alot of different answers with opinions. Depending on your budget this Onkyo 818 seems to be the best deal going. It has Multi EQ XT32 as well as the very best video processor and a good solid amplification section.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I am very happy with my 818. My only two gripes are: no 12v trigger for the main zone, and arc funkiness- probably due to my 25' run of HDMI


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

By 7.2 do you mean separate EQ for each sub, or driving both subs from the same output? Lots of difference, especially in the price of the AVR.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Tony hit the point, a lot of it depends on your budget. Any range you are trying to stay in?


----------

